# VSA Version 5.0 Released!



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

For all you VSA junkies, looks like Brookshire Software just released a new version.

Here is an excerpt from an email I just received:



> Experience the VSA v5.0 product line -- Hobbyist, Professional and Ultimate series. Put video playback, multiple monitor, simultaneous channel recording, and additional hardware support to use in your VSA application. Details about the enhancements can be found on the website:
> 
> http://www.brookshiresoftware.com/vsa_features.htm


I will be testing Helmsman and TrackSkull to confirm compatibility.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Think of the possibilities video sync opens up! Now I can resurrect my interactive peppers ghost greeter...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

How difficult is VSA to work with? does it require programming knowledge? If so, can anyone recommend a good prop control program that doesn't require an IT degree?


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

VSA is pretty easy, no programming required. It's all visual, no code.

Here a good tutorial for you:
http://graveyardskulls.com/tutorials/electronic-computer-software/vsa-programming-101.html


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Sweet, thanks! That is very helpful!


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Not really, once you play with it & understand and get the hang of it your good. I've seen many people on these forums that never touched anything like any of this stuff before ( let alone program they're VCR, LoL ) & tackled it & now use it like a pro !! & they were new to this & had no tech background, experience or training other than being coached by members here & youtube help vids.

It's been fun to see & hear members on this & other forums that have never played with any of this before & because of they're love of Halloween have been building, wiring & programing they're hearts out for the 1st time. 
& even they never thought they would never have accomplished any of what they did, if it wasn't for Halloween !


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

monkeybasic is being humble so I will be less humble for him. Make sure if you're planning to use VSA to give monkeybasic's add-ons a look at. His software to allow the use of joysticks to control the recording of your props is sooooo nice.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow, video now? Awesome! I've been wanting to sync video for a long time.

I wonder why the price went up so high on the basic version, though?


----------



## scubaspook (Dec 16, 2010)

The prices are not cheap. If you want video you will have to get either Professional $129.99 or Ultimate $249.95. They are currently offering a discount for folks that already have 4.0. $35 off VSA v5.0 Hobbyist, $45 off VSA v5.0 Professional, $65 off VSA v5.0 Ultimate, but this is only good thru 20 June.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Kinda scary since it's a new release. Version 4.0 was buggy when it came out. They never did come out with any decent documentation and I thought the Version 4.0 GUI was terribly old looking by today's standards. I found it funny that they talk about a Mini-SSC dimmer yet no-one has ever made one available. Brookshire (Jon) told me it was a proprietary thing....so why advertise it as feature if no-one can use it?

I'm waiting for Nelson to write his own open-source animation program...hint...hint...hint

If the new plugins for Vixen takes off for free, those high prices at Brookshire will kill the VSA business and drive new things the open-source way.

How about the price for the console add-on?

No deals for haunters?



Mr_Chicken said:


> Wow, video now? Awesome! I've been wanting to sync video for a long time.
> 
> I wonder why the price went up so high on the basic version, though?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

I sprang for the ultimate version. It has 256 channels. how awesome is that? Multi axis multi joystic support.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

It took me a little work to learn it, but like darklord said if you play with it and take some time it starts coming fast. I have made many many skulltronic routines now. I feel that I can do most anything with it now. I never thought that I would get to the level I am at right now. Just gotta spend time with it and try different things.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

$80 for hobbyist? For me, that's a no brainer. I won't even glance back to the site to reconsider. And what drives such a price increase - the high cost of gasoline and deliverables?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> How difficult is VSA to work with? does it require programming knowledge? If so, can anyone recommend a good prop control program that doesn't require an IT degree?


*VIXEN*
Vixen is easy to use and it's free. It is supported mainly by the Christmas lighting enthusiasts. It supports mutiple channels and lots of controllers. Check the site to find out if the board you are interested in is supported.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Evil Bob said:


> I sprang for the ultimate version. It has 256 channels. how awesome is that? Multi axis multi joystic support.


Now you just need a 4 kilowatt power supply for all those servos.

You can now program your props to program other props to control the extra joysticks while syncing everything to videos??? 256 different ways


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

I agree with Darklore,

Open source hardware and software is where it's at right now. This will surely push more traffic the open source way. I remember first seeing and using Vixen after playing with VSA for a year. I was really impressed at how well everything was layed out for free software. 

Even now with VSA 5.0, they have not added a single new device driver. I am sure that there are lot's of new controllers out there. The Vixen plug-in driver library just keeps getting bigger.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

The ability to trigger up to 5 different routines from physical triggers with Monkeybasics Helmsman (thanks Nelson!) and now the ability to sync with video makes VSA pretty attractive. Vixen is awesome for what it can do (and may have triggering abilities - I haven't checked in a while) but I've had an idea that needs video sync crawling around in my head for quite a while, so I suspect I'll be springing for the pro version when I get back in the game.


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

There was a small issue between Helmsman and VSA 5.0, it has now been addressed:
http://www.monkeybasic.com/Updates/helmsman-v1412-update.html

Enjoy


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Does Track Skull work with Vixen?


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

mroct31 said:


> Does Track Skull work with Vixen?


Currently no, but perhaps in the future if there is enough demand for it.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

MonkeyBasic said:


> Currently no, but perhaps in the future if there is enough demand for it.


I think the demand just went up

I would be willing to pay for it and I am sure others would as well. I just don't have time anymore to code....and I hate re-inventing wheels.


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Can you export your routine (or sequence) from Vixen? If so, how?

Is there an import option?


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

MonkeyBasic said:


> Can you export your routine (or sequence) from Vixen? If so, how?
> 
> Is there an import option?


From the Vixen 2.5 Docs:

*Other Sequence Types*
One of the features of Vixen is the ability to have new editors created outside of the standard application package. While it is outside the scope of this help file to provide detailed explanations of the other editors, here are some brief explanations of the other editors that ship with Vixen.

*LedTriks:* LedTriks is an LED readerboard device created by Robert Jordan. With LedTriks, you can create readerboard sequences that Vixen can execute.

*Trigger response:* Vixen provides the ability to respond to external hardware triggers, as would be useful in a setting such as a haunted house. You can create small sequences to respond to these triggers, complete with redirected audio. Since there is no standard trigger hardware available at this time, there are no trigger plugins that ship with Vixen. However, as the community creates hardware, plugins will be available for download from the web site.

*Script project:* A scripted sequence allows for the creation of sequences that can be based on dynamic data, such as time. The scripts are written in C# and currently only support standard and LedTriks sequences. Scripted sequences are not limited by a time length, so they're best used as background sequences, covered later in Additional Features. The community forum is best place to find further information on scripted sequences.

There is a built-in Data copy tool that allows import or export of sequences (like the VSA routines) to and from files.

http://www.vixenlights.com/downloads.html


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Sure wish there was a VSA MAC version...and once again, Brookshire's site seems to be down


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

davy2 said:


> Sure wish there was a VSA MAC version...and once again, Brookshire's site seems to be down


I just run it via VMWare. No problems.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

And if you get version 5 of VSA, do yourself a big favor and REMOVE VSA v4...if you additionally install verson 5 on a system with v4 and then try to run vsa routines with Helmsman, you'll get ulcers and headaches. Kudos to Nelson for his above-and-beyond customer support in helping me resolve. Helmsman rocks, btw


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Anytime 

Now I need to get working on my Halloween display...


----------

